# American Version of Iron Chef



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Rumor is William Shatner will be hosting...
http://www.lionsgate-ent.com/dnm/pro...pid=IN-V-00036


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

An update...

IRON CHEF SHOWDOWN IN LAS VEGAS

Actor William Shatner will host two one-hour specials of IRON CHEF SHOWDOWN IN LAS VEGAS, UPN's all-new Americanized version of the phenomenally successful Japanese culinary show "Iron Chef." Staged like a sporting event, IRON CHEF SHOWDOWN IN LAS VEGAS features frenetic culinary battles between the world's top chefs who race against the clock to create outstanding original cuisine. William Shatner contributes his trademark sense of humor and entertaining style to his role as "Chairman."

In each show, a Challenger (chef) is sent into the Chairman's "Kitchen Stadium," a giant cooking arena, where he or she competes against one of four Iron Chefs who specialize in American, Italian, French and Asian cooking. The competing chefs are given one hour to prepare an exotic meal in which each course must feature a secret ingredient that is revealed only moments before the battle begins. A panel of four celebrity judges taste and critique the food before determining whose cuisine will reign supreme. Based on format rights of Fuji TV, IRON CHEF SHOWDOWN IN LAS VEGAS is produced by the Larry Thompson Organization and Lions Gate Entertainment. Larry Thompson ("And the Beat Goes On: The Sonny and Cher Story," "Lucy and Desi: Before the Laughter") is executive producer.

also... http://www.nypost.com/entertainment/40326.htm


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

This is a joke, right??! Captain Kirk on (where else) UPN leading us to culinary frontiers where no one has gone before?? Gotta see that one!

[ May 23, 2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------

